# OCT/NOV 2WW Testers ~ TTC With TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME 

LOVE, LUCK AND BABYDUST

millie s 1 Oct 
spud 1 Oct
sacha 3 Oct FET  
marsha mouse 3 Oct IUI 
KittyR 3 Oct ICSI 
vickimarie 4 Oct ICSI 
EmmaK 4 Oct IVF 
dissyissy 4 Oct ICSI 
weesusie525 4 Oct ICSI 
Ipec 4 Oct FET 
belle23 6 Oct IVF
pipkin 6 Oct IVF 
loch_ness 6 Oct IVF 
jane1 6 Oct IVF 
LilyAnne 6 Oct OI 
Cameron 7 Oct IVF 
pauline 7 Oct ICSI 
tweetie 7 Oct IVF 
oneday 7 Oct IUI 
Cinderella 7 Oct FET
Bronte 8 Oct IUI
NATALIEB 8 Oct IUI 
susieB 8 Oct Clo 
Ajax 8 Oct IVF 
ladyblue 10 Oct FET 
Roomby 10 Oct ICSI 
skyred 10 Oct IVF 
bbmonster 11 Oct OI
nixie IUI 
ladyroxton 12 Oct ICSI 
sharonw 12 Oct ICSI 
Sunflower 12 Oct IVF
kelly24 12 Oct IVF
unluckydeb 12 Oct FET 
Myownangel 12 Oct IVF
miele 12 Oct IUI 
soulcyster 12 Oct ICSI
birthbaby 13 Oct FET 
leanne-c 13 Oct ICSI 
deborah1996 13 Oct ICSI 
twiggy3 13 Oct Clo
daycj 13 Oct IVF
freespirit 13 Oct IVF 
lynne2 14 Oct ICSI 
Fluffty 14 Oct ICSI 
Tasha_1977 Clo
broody 15 Oct IVF
wannabemum42 16 Oct IVF
Pebble 16 Oct ICSI
WendyC 16 Oct FET
fiwi 17 Oct IUI
Helly Belly 17 Oct IVF
LiziBee 18 Oct ICSI
lynette-m
abiW 19 Oct IVF
emma jayne 20 Oct ICSI
Jodie Bogie 20 Oct IVF
DUCATTI IVF
kirstyJT 20 Oct IUI
pepper 20 Oct ICSI
ruby maria 21 Oct ICSI
Cassidy 21 Oct ICSI
pinklady 22 Oct ICSI
deb 30 24 Oct IUI
Clari ICSI
Rainy Day 24 Oct IVF
Lorri 25 Oct ICSI
EMM 25 Oct ICSI
cesca 27 Oct FET

Much love,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for new home Lizzy how ya feeling?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good thanks Natalie......Saturday night and X Factors on, just need some ice cream and i'm sorted 

How about you? Loads of luck for your test tomorrow hun....sending you loads of positive vibes  

Welcome to Soulcyster....good luck to you for next Wed 

Susie ~ sorry for your news.....i hope that IVF brings you your dreams. Big hugs 

Bendybird ~ big hugs to you too and much love and luck for next time 

Hope everyone's ok....take care,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

lizzyb
just to update your boards i test on the 20th, that is if i can wait that long
Emma jayne xx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Lizzy

Only just stumbled across this list!! Thank you so much for it.  Little update for your list just incase you have not already seen it but i tested yesterday and managed a BFP!!

Many thanks
Amanda x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Amanda....thats fabulous news for you  You must be so excited!!

Enjoy it hun and have a very happy and healthy pg 

Thanks Emma Jayne ~ all done for you  Hope i don't have to send the  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello

I am currently on my 4th 2WW and test on the 16th, can I ask is anybody constantly on the toilet for a wee (sorry tmi) like me, last night I had to get up 4 times, I cant go anywhere without going to the toilet. Does anybody think that this is a good sign?

Thanks, and good luck to anybody testing today and next week.

Pebble x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Amanda -   lets hope its one of many BFP's this month!

Pebble - my 2 sisters (8 natural BFP's between them) rate constant peeing as a very good sign. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Lizzy - Mac question, what programme are you using for surfing? Explorer is getting more difficult and Navigator is having issues too, I've tried safari but to be honest I don't like it as much?

As for me, peeing isn't a problem, but the cyclogest is doing funny things to the other one!!


Lots of love to all
Lizi


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

congratulations to all those that have got there bfps and goodluck to all those still waiting to test.hold in there its a nightmare i know but fingers crossed for all of you.lol.


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 

im on day 10 of 2ww and this mornin i have verylight brown spoting  i carnt belive it could be over again this is my 5th treatment and at 26 years old there defo sumthin up         im really gutted 
take care love nikki xxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

dont think neg hun ... it is normal  for this to happen .. as you know.. i do hope you get a possitive.. im thinking of you .. and everyone too.. good luck hun ... keep chin up .xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies , 
I just noticed we have a new board 2WW TX  Lizzy , that might make it easier to keep up with everyone  

Babywishes , i allready posted on the cycle buddies , thinking of you hun   

Ajax ,     Well done hunni , lets hope you will start a trend .

 &   to us all !!!

Freespirit x x x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Pebble - I have been getting up 4 or 5 times in the night too!  Hopefully it's a good sign.  

Soulcyster


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

me too on the peeing thing


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi LizzyB, 
can you please add me to the list. I am on my 6th and final 2ww following IUI   and testing on the 17th. Thanks, fiwi


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Fiwi and Pebble.....welcome  

LiziBee ~ i use Safari now....was having problems with Explorer too (something about handlers ) Anyway DH used Safari and i hated it but i guess i've got used to it now and its ok  I think Tony likes Firefox although i seem to remember i struggled with it, may be worth a gop though.

Just want to wish everyone lots of luck......theres loads of testers this week so much love and babydust  

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi ladies.  I've had a terrible weekend.  I haven't stopped crying.  Unfortunately on Saturday morning I started to get some dark blood and it's continued since then.  I've also got bad stomach cramps etc.  I know that for some people this is "implantation" bleeding but this is my fourth go and every single time I get to the weekend and this happens.  I've never actually made it to official test date and I know my own body.  I'm trying to keep a grain of positivity but it's impossible and I've been in floods of tears all weekend.  I am so scared.  There is very little the hospital can do more for me now.  I've had good embryos, I'm on a cocktail of drugs and I can't take any more.  Despite my earlier upset my embryos were the best I've ever had yet I still can't keep hold of them.  At the moment Steve and I have talked and we've decided that this has to be enough now.  I can't keep setting myself up for a great big fall.  The most worrying thing is that I now will have a bigger demon to face and that is never becoming a mum. 

I'm so sorry to bring any of you down - that isn't my wish but I just don't know what to do with myself.  I just wanna wake up from this bad dream and it all be over.  xxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Daycj - I am so sorry you are feeling so low hun. And I really hope the bleeding is implantation. I know we all know our own bodies, but am so hoping you are wrong this time.
I know what you mean, I had 2 perfect blasts and was told I had a pregnancy tare of 70% and I still got a BFN.
After feeling like a complete failure, I am now being more postive, and just think that sometimes we just need that bit of luck as well, and just didnt have that this time.

Good luck to all those testing in the next few days


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

daycj,

Really feeling for you after reading your notes.

I had ET last tuesday (4th) and I'm sat here after waking up with awful back ache.

I feel as if I am on day two of AF, real deep deep sore back pains, but nothing AF blood showing.

I had implantation feelings on saturday and was happy, but this back is REALLY so sore today. I went all dizzy in asda yesterday and had t sit down and I was sick in the night too.

I had a row last night and i was all upset and now I'm thinking this could be the end for me too.

It's horrible, I'm worried sick.


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Girls - can I ask one question  - I am due to test on Friday this week but have a feeling the witch is on her way - has anyone had AF feelings then gone on to test positive?

This is my first 2ww so don't really know what to expect.

Lynne


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

lynne2,

what's made you think that she's on her way that's different to the usual soreness>??

I read a thread on here somewhere about BFP's and there were loads of girls replied saying they were convinced of AF's on the way.

Problem is that pregnancy and AF signs are so similar.

I really hope you are wrong.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Lynne - Just to let you know that i expected Af to show up constantly throughout the second week of 2ww and even know i know my result, it still feels like it could appear any minute. Cramps,backache, bloating ect. 
Spoke to my Consultant this morning who said AF typs pains are perfectly normal throughout early stages of pregnancy and that there can be various reasons and that i should try not to analyze every niggle!
Fingers crossed that its good news and not AF for you x

Daycj and wannabemum - sending you both a grat big   - please hold on in there.  Sending lots of   your way.

Luv
Amanda x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Is anyone really bloated?  I am so bloated today that my trousers that are normally baggy are too tight.  Has anyone had this level of bloating and had a BFP?


----------



## lynette-m (Aug 7, 2005)

hi everyone,thought id say hello.im on day 6 now,the weekend seemed to go so slow.still feeling very positive(but scared at same time!)as iv still got af pains.iv sat reading all the other threads over weekend and found theres lots of people that had af pains and still got bfp,s.so i know its still going well(i hope!).  sharon.w.im at same hospital as you,found the lwh thread and thought i could of even seen you in there without knowing.hope your doing ok!            soulcyster im also very bloated-still a good sign hun stay positive!            daycj keeping my fingers crossed for you that it is implantation bleeding hope you get the bfp you want!!                                                              sending everyone lots of       hope we all get the bfp,s we want!! take care lynette.x


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi 

Yes i am really bloated too, it was my first day back at work, sitting at a computer all day doesnt help either, I am glad to get home.
I am getting a little worried now, how been so positive through this one, but I have AF pains too and feel like I could just burst into tears at any point.
I really hope it isnt over for us, I couldnt bear it a 4th time.

Pebblex


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hiya all
        I am  due pg test on wednesday but got big nasty  today.  

Fingers crossed for you all It keeps me going that it does work for some people 
I will be checking up on you !!Hopefully 4th time lucky for me then eh ?
Does anyone know any good clinics with small waiting list ?
      to all
Debsx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 

how are u all doing ?
as u no woke up yesturday and found light brown spottin it never made it on to my pad yesyerday today
well still nothin on pad  to be honnest if i didnt wipe up there if u no what i mean i wouldnt even no i was spotting but af is just prob round corner i think     deb it could be old blood is it brown or red ? 
could be implantation   this is what im trying to tell myself but after 5 attemps i pretty much no whats happening to me    good luck to u all nikki


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Debs ~ so sorry it didn't work for you this time. Big hugs to you and loads of luck for your next try 

Good luck everyone.......huge hugs and positive vibes to you all. I can't tell you not to worry about those symptoms but i will say that lots of ladies with spotting/cramps go on to have BFPs and i hope that will include lots of you too,

    

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi girls
Can I join this thread, dh and I are going through 1st IVF and due to test on 20th Oct. I had 11 eggs collected but only 1 fertilised and we have been told that there must be other problems, the good news is that the one which fertilised was transfered as a 2 cell grade 1 - fingers crossed  
Good luck everyone


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

So Jodie Bogie - we meet again! Lovely to see you and so thrilled you made it to the 2ww after all the troubles last week.

Daycj - , nothing I can say to make it better but sending you lots of love. 
Wannabe mum - sending lots of   your way.
Nikki - fingers crossed for implantation.

Sorry, got to go head is thumping.
Love and baby dust to all
Lizi.xxx


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Debs, i'm sorry it was a bfn for you - am thinking of you   and sending you a big hug.



I'm on day 12 and also getting af type cramping but no spotting/bleeding yet so am determined to stay positive - at least i'm trying very hard to be anyway....this is my final go and i so want it to work this time    

Wishing everyone lots of luck and baby dust - esp. birthbaby and pebble, hang in there and don't give up just yet  

nixie xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi hunnys 

well ive been a naughty girl and tested early i was allowed cos my spottin is heavier im 11 day 2ww on a fet i thought i maze well to get it out the way but the thing was its a   its not tricking me is it   
it was the hospital test sensitive  and i dont no what to think now   what do youz think love nikki


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi girls

Im on day 13 and tested this morning after all my spotting drama because i felt wierd. I did another tonight  and both were  oh my god i cant believe it  . Got two more tests for tommorrow just to make sure.

So shocked and stunned , speechless !!!!

Love Sharon xxxxxx


----------



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

OMG Sharon, I was reading through a few posts ready to join this thread and I spotted your post.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!     

A  what fantastic news, you must be so pleased, after all the worrying with the spotting it must be quite a shock.

Well done you & DH. You must post on LWH thread, the girls will all be so pleased!

Chrissie xx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Sharonw - I am so thrilled for you hunny - enjoy every minute of it!!!

Lynne


----------



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

Birthbaby - missed your post yesterday, was distracted by Sharon's BFP.

I'm new to this thread but wanted to say congratulations!!!! to you too.

I've heard of women testing -ive day 11 and then +ive 12,13 & 14.  But it doesn't happen the other way around, I'm sure it's not tricking you.  A +ive is a +ive.

hCG trigger is out of your system within 7-10 days so that shouldn't be giving a false reading.

I understand you are anxious as it's a few days early, but try to relax, it looks like you are def pg!!

Obviously you need to do another test on 'test day' to confirm.

Good luck!!

Chrissie xx


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello

Birthbaby - Congratulations it is looking good, I am so wishing this for you, I feel that we have been on this journey together as we were testing the same time last time. I am not testing until the 16th hope its a BFP like you.

Congratulations to Sharon as well - hope you both have a happy 8 months.

Take Care

Pebble x


----------



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

We've just had our 1st cycle of ICSI, I'm currently day 3 of 2ww.  It's been a bit of a rollercoaster to get here, but really thankful we did.

Only had 1 follie scan, day 10 of stimms (not sure why only the one, others seem to have several), scan showed 4 good sized follies and 4 or 5 smaller ones 12 & 13 mm.

EC was booked for 3 days later and I hoped the smaller follies would catch up.  They didn't!  Collection produced 2 eggs from the 4 large follies.  I was gutted and completely shocked, had not been expecting this.

Thought it was over at this point and was really worried.  Luckily the phone call the next day was good news.  We were going ahead with ET with our 1 lucky embie the next day!!  The other egg had not ben mature enough and against the odds, the 1 egg they injected fertilised.

We are very pleased to have 1 lucky little embie on board, who DH has named Monty.  Hoping and praying he stays put!

So here I am joining you ladies to share our 2ww!

Chrissie xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 
congrats to the bfp

so sorry for the bfn  

thankyou pebble i hope u get the bfp u deserve    like u say we have cycled together lots and i think this shud be the year for us  

pinklady it only takes the one hunny if u look on the site theres loads who got a poss of 1   

as for me still spotting a tiny bit but the funny thing about getting a poss  on my test last nite i havent had a hsg shot as im on a fet and i must have already done about 30 wee wees yeterday day time and it still cum up a poss  

hows all the other girls doing ? hope yr alll well love nikki


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

birthbaby and sharon we;; what can i say to you but congratulations that is absolutely brilliant.i am so so pleased for you and hope you have a happy rest of the 9 months girls.at least we are getting some more positives now,which gives the rest of us girls hope.
i am still waitning to hear from the hospital but dont hold out to much hope for the outcome i am sure it is going to be a bfn but i will post the result when i know from them.lol.

to everyone sorry for the bfn and congrats to the bfp's.

hope everyone else on their tx is doing well and lets hope for somemore bfp's.lol.xx


----------



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

Birthbaby -  I didn't know it was FET.  Well it's def a   for you.

I don't think you have anything to worry about!!!!

Congratulations again.

Thanks for what you said, I'd been reading some posts of women who got BFP's from 1 embyro.  Hoping I'll be one of the lucky ones too!

Chrissie xx


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Birthbaby and Sharonw
  WHAYHAY        
Im sooo pleased for you both!!! what an emotional rollercoaster!

Hope you both have a happy and healthy 8 months  

Ive only got 2 days till testing but im not holding out much hope  
Had some bleeding on friday, and since then been spotting on and off ,only when i wipe(sorry if tmi)
Feels like the witch is on her way, sure its only the cyclogest holding it back!  

Good luck to everyone testing this week  
Love 
Leanne xxx


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi All,

I tested a day early and have got a   - absolutely amazed!!  

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww.

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Birthbaby, SharonW and LadyRoxton.  Tons and tons of congratulations to you all on the BFP's.  What fantastic news.  I'm so pleased for you and hope you all have happy and healthy preganancies and big fat (well not too big) bouncing babies.  

Well as suspected it's all over for me.  Spotting continuing and I couldn't wait any longer so did a test this morning.  As suspected a BFN and I'm on Day 12 so unless a miracle is waiting to happen I think I know my answer.  Leanne-C - fingers crossed you get the answer you want on Thurday.  

Tweetie - will be checking out for you too.  

All the other ladies on the 2ww my thoughts are with you at such a tough time.  Thank you all so much for the support and good wishes you sent my way.  It's been a privilege to have known you.  

xxx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

DAyjc - I am so sorry hunny - look after yourself and DH  

Cograts Lady Roxton - relax and enjoy it 

I am due to test on Friday but may not be able to wai that long (altho scared to test in case -tve).  I have been having very sharp pains in the lower pelvic area for the last 2 mornings and not sure what this means 

Good luck everyone

Lynne


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Daycj - Im so sorry   Take care and sending you a big
          

Love Leanne xx


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Lady roxton - sorry, missed your post then!
You naughty girl testing early, but who cares you got a  
                  

Take care and enjoy
Love 
Leanne xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,
*Birthbaby , Sharon , Lady Roxton *         
Thats such fantastic news , Well done !! I hope you all have happy healthy pregnancies .

*Daycj * ,   hunni i am so sorry yo read your post , i'm thinking of you hunni 

*Lynne2 & Leanne * Not long now hunni , hang on in there   

To everyone else on this 2WW    

Love & 

Freespirit x x x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

I did something really naughty - I tested a day early.  I am supposed to be having my blood test tomorrow.  The test stick came up with a very very feint line - what do you think this means??!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Soulcyster - A lines a lin hun!! Congrats xxx
Birthbaby, Ladyroxton & Sharon - BIG   too 
xxxxxx


----------



## lynette-m (Aug 7, 2005)

hi everyone, congratulations birthbaby,lady roxton,and sharon!!!        im made up 4 you all.its great!!!! an soulcyster sounds like your going to be on the bfp list 2! well done hun!!!  sorry to here your news hun,thinkin of you.                on day 6 or 7 now not sure to count it from day of fertilization or et? anyway all seems to be dragging,still got bad backache,hope its all worth it in the end.did anyonelse have et on wednesday? if so when are you testing?        take care  love lynette.x


----------



## WendyC (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi all

I am currently on the 2ww. FET on 3 Oct so testing day 16 Oct

Wendy x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Jodie, Chrissie and Wendy.....lovely to have you here, happy chatting 

Congrats Nikki, Sharon and Katrina.....fabulous, wonderful news for you all    Look after your precious cargoes and be very happy and healthy 

Soulcyster ~ sounding good for you....will you be testing again tomorrow. Pretty sure it's congrats for you too 

Daycj ~  going to keep hoping for you anyway.....still early for you.

How's everyone doing today,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello, I'm new to FF. I found it by accident whilst trying to find out some info about ec and have found it really informative since then - so much so that I thought I'd join!  Hope that's OK.

I'm currently on the 2ww - testing 17/10. Can you add me to your list? It's my first IVF attempt and I'm being realistic about the chances of success given my age (40).  Am trying not to analyse all the odd twinges I've been getting, but it's very hard not to!  The treatment has gone more smoothly than I had expected, and each stage we have reached has been a real milestone. So fingers crossed.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Helly Belly.....welcome to FF and welcome to the 2ww too 

You'll find a huge amount of support here especially to get you through the 2ww. I've added you to the list so loads of luck.....hope i can put a BFP up for you 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

hope you all are well,

hellybelly - welcome to f.f, i dont know what i would have done without the support of everyone here.

birthbaby, sharon and lady roxton, congratulations          

soulcyster - a lines a line, congratulations        

hope everyones well,

deborahxx


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks all for the kind thoughts and support on my BFN feeling a little   at the moment but I will live to have another go Im sure.
Congrats to all the BFP especially you babybirth hopefully next time like you I will be luckydebs .
Take care all x


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

big congratulations to birthbaby, sharon and lady roxton - and soulcyster - like others have said - if you've got a line its good news!   

daycj and deb - so sorry to hear you weren't successful - best wishes and thinking of you 

nixie xx


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Morning Ladies, I know its early in the morning but we need some advice!!

Since last friday i have had bleeding on and off and yesterday i was sent home from work as i bleeding heavier(bright red!)
Been awake all night with af pains and got up at 5am and decided to do a test just to confirm a bfn and
OMG- It came up straight away as a     !!!

We are sitting here in a state of shock, cant really believe it.
Do you think it really is true because of the bleeding
Going to phone the clinic when they open and see what they say    
Love
Leanne xxx


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi 
I don't really know but I would say that a BFP is a BFP bleeding shouldn't make a difference to the result, as you sometimes can bleed, and you have only tested 1 day early.
I think that you can celebrate, but check with your clinic.
Well done!!
Pebble x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Hellybelly and Wendy 

Congrats on all the BFP  

Lizzy, BFN again for me please.  Waiting for AF so i can start Clomid again !)


----------



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

Natalie - sorry to hear about your BFN.

Leanne - Congratulations on your BFP, because bleeding is bright red and heavy you need to check with your clinc asap I would say.

Congratulations to Soulcyster and all the other BFP's

What symptoms is everyone having / had on their 2ww.  I'm trying not to analyse every little twinge but it's so difficult!!

Chrissie xx


----------



## Fluffty (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi girls, 

I've never posted on this thread before, wanted to say hi  

I'm sorry to everyone who has had a negative  , you all seem like such strong inspirational people that it seems you'll be bouncing back to fight another day in no time   

And congrats to all those with a BFP, I was due to test on 14th and was naughty and tested last monday, it was  , 6 hpt and 1 blood test later and I now actually believe it!!! It seems so unreal after nearly 8 years of trying.

Good luck and best wishes to everyone

Emma xxx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Girls - just a quick post to day the   got me last night, did a test anyway but it was   for us this time.  Gutted 

Good luck everyone

Lynne


----------



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

Many congratulations on your BFP Emma.

You were due to test this Friday and you tested on Monday.  Do you mean 2 days ago or Monday the week before, sorry I wasn't sure which you meant.

My brain is like mush at the moment so just wanted to check.

Lynne - sorry to hear about af and BFN.

Chrissie xx


----------



## Fluffty (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you pink lady, 

Sorry to confuse, my official test date is 14th and I tested early on 10th!!!! but I've tested again and again just to make sure it wasn't wrong, the dr at IM in BCN confirmed that a positive is positive but I still had to make sure!!!!

xx


----------



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm sure your msg makes sense and it's just me and my brain getting confused.

Thanks for you reply.

Congratulations again, I'm sure it will sink in eventually.

Chrissie xx


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

Bleeding has nearly stopped now thank god  

Just spoke to the clinic, they said bleeding with fertility treatment is quite normal and that a positive is a positve!!
(they did say i was a naughty girl for testing 1 day early!!)
So I cant believe it   IM PREGNANT!!!!      and we are on  

Congratulations to all the other BFPS!!

Lynne 2 Im really sorry about youre Bfn - Take care and lots of love to you and youre DH  

Love Leanne xx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Firstly bit fat congratulations to LynneC, Emma and Soulcyster.  Way to go ladies.  That's just what we all need some lovely BFP's.  LynneC - when I did my last go in July I was due to test on the 6th.  My cycle buddie bled and bled and still got a BFP and she mailed me the other day to say she is now 17 weeks and all is going well.  

Lynne2 and Natalie.  Sorry to hear your news.  Sending you big hugs and love.  

Anyone heard from Kelly??  

xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

HI GIRLS 


ALL  U ARE A NAUGHTY GIRLS FOR    TESTING EARLY  I WOULD NEVER DREAM OF TESTING EARLY      ONLY JOKING I BLOODY TESTED ON DAY 11 2WW AND IT WAS A POSS WITH A FET IM SUPPOSE TO TEST THE SAME DAY AS U   LEANNE IM TESTING AGAIN TMORO ON MY PROPER TEST DATE  

REALLY SORRY FOR THE BFN   LIFE IS CRUEL SUMTIMES

CONGRATS TO THE BFP  

TAKE CARE LOVE NIKKI


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Lizzy can you update me on the board please thanks Sharonw!!!!
Want to see it .....BFP please!!!!

Thanks

Well done you BFPS and so sorry to the BFN.

Lots of love and hugs to all

Sharon xxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sharon  all done for you!! Congratulations, fab news 

Leanne and Emma......huge congratulations to you both too, i can imagine you are both over the moon. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy and be very happy and healthy.....all you BFPs 

Natalie ~ have posted on your other thread but 

Lynne ~ hugs to you too.....really so sorry 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,
            Congrats to all the bfps you must be over the moon!!! Well I am due af around about today, nothing yet but my temp went down, has been going up and down like a yo yo all month, does anyone else chart temp and find this? I am trying not to get my hopes up and trying not to test until sat to make sure def passed as know i will be devestated. Sorry to all of you who have had bfns , keep your chins up, it will happen one day.    to everyone,
              twiggy xxx


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello
Congratulations to all BFP's it is great news for you all. Sorry for all the BFN's it is such a horrible time, your time will come though.
I really dont know what to think now, I had a migraine last night which I normally do about 5 days before AF arrives, I am having hot sweats and back ache and slight AF pains. I really hope that it is not all over for me, I am so dreading the weekend. Has anybody had these symptoms and got a BFP, I am so desperate to test but I am going to wait until Saturday my official date is Sunday, I know that I asked this question before but does anybody think it can turn from a BFN to a BFP overnight??
Please let this be our time.
Pebble x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Pebble.  I see you are on go number 4 too.  Sending you lots of good wishes for this weekend.  I really hope you get your dream.  xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,
Leanne & Flufty        Well done ladies !!

Natalie & Lynne ,     , it's so unfair , wishing you and your DH strength at this time .

Pebble , sending you loads of   &  i too have read of loads of people who had AF pains and spotted heavily through the 2WW and went on to get a BFP . Try and stay positive huni  

Lizzy , can you update the board for me please ? I got a   this morning , thanks .

 ,   and   

Freespirit x x x


----------



## kirstieJT (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

I am new to the forum - I am on my 2WW and will have a test on Oct 20th - on IUI.  
Looking at the board, it gives you hope!

With thanks
Kirstie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Kirsty....welcome to the 2ww and of course to FF too 

I've put you on to the 2ww list (on page 1 of this thread if you haven't found it already) Good luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies
Thanks for all your lovely replies, it means a lot
to us both.   we still cant believe it!

Bleeding has stopped now(probably due to using 4 cyclogest a day!!)  

Hi Birthbaby - what naughty girls we are   I will be testing tomorrow too, just to be certain

Congratulations Freespirit   Im so pleased for you both

Good luck to everyone else testing soon
Love Leanne xx


----------



## lynette-m (Aug 7, 2005)

congratulations to leanne and freespirit,its great news im made up for you both!!!!    love lynette.x


----------



## Ipec (May 13, 2005)

Hello ladies


Just wanted to congratulate all the bfp girls how wonderful you must all feel.  I'm sorry for the bfn girls i know exactly how you feel but I'm sure we will all get there in the end.

Just a personal message to Sharonw.  You will be able to get your new loft conversion done now. Well done.


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls

omg
well im deffo pregnant have a look in the pic gallery 

             

congrats to the bfp

and hugs to the bfn

love nikkixxxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

just looked at it birthbaby thats a positive if ever i saw one hunni


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Congratulation Birthbaby & Freespirit! !!


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi everyone, am I in the right place i just has an et this morning,and test on the 27th of october. I wasn't sure what ttc with tx meant!


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi there cesca.-ttc is trying to concieve with tx = treatment.
welcome and yes you are in the right place as you have just started your road on the 2ww.best of luck to you and hope you get a bfp at the end of it.lol.xx


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

Hi Lizzy,

May I join the gang? I had IVF and my official test date is Monday 24th October!

Fingers crossed.

Regards

Rainy Day


----------



## Fluffty (Nov 9, 2004)

Congrats Nikki, you must be over the moon,

   

Emma xx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi girls 
just a quick one looks like its all over for me im bleeding, terrible pains , gutted.

Wasnt meant to be!!

To all the BFPs well done girls.

To all the BFNs lots of love and hugs.

Love

Sharon
xxxxxxxx


----------



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh Sharon, I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding and pain.  I really hope it's not all over for you, and have my fingers crossed that everything is ok.

Thinking of you.

Chrissie xx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Sharonw - I hope it's not all over for you 










Thinking of you and your DH at this sad and difficult time

Love
Bear
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Sharon 
Really sorry to hear of the bleeding and pains  
I hope it passes, I will be thinking of you lots, sending you


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi,
I had ET this afternoon and am now on 2ww, testing 25th !  I had ICSI on SP and thought my 3 per day injections were over, but it was a brief respite after the trigger on Saturday. I am now back on 3 per day injections, 2xheparin and 1xgestone (amongst other drugs - I should start my own pharmacy). I thought the heparin were the worst first time round and the cyclogest bearable, but the gestone ....   ooouuuccchhh !  

Cesca (fellow goldie)- Hello, I seem to be following you around !  Best of luck with your frosties.

Chrissie/Pink Lady - Thanks for your lovely note on ARGC girls - I made it to ET with both of my embies, though one was put back as a 2 cell, but the other is a top grade 8 cell - its now just down to nature and a lot of luck !!!  I wish you the very best of luck and hope and pray this precious embie will give you your bfp ! 

Nixie - I hope you are OK, I have IM'd you a couple of times. I am gutted for you   . Take care of yourself and give ds a hug from me. I hope to catch up soon. 

Lx


----------



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

Lorri - Thanks for your msg.  Glad to hear you were able to have 2 embies put back, and 1 a top grade 8 cell, well done you!!

3 injections a day, you poor thing.  Boy was I glad to see the back of the injections!!  Hope they get better for you, you must feel like a pin cushion.

Welcome to the 2ww, wishing you lots of luck too.  Fingers crossed for a lovely BFP on the 25th.

Chrissie xx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi everyone,  Sharon thinking of you both. I know how you feel as I'm sure alot of us do so don't think your alone.

Lorri,  nice to see a familiar name!! well we are on the dreaded 2 week wait together. I see you are at the argc with all the medication. I was there last year so know what you mean when you say SORE!!!  I had to get the district nurse to do my gestone jab, as I just couldn't do it myself! what a wimp eh!

Hi Lizzie welcome , we will  be testing together so keeping everything crossed!!

Tweetie thanks for explaining I'm not so hot on all the abbreviations!


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi  

can I join you all? I had et today and am due to test on the 25th October.

Liz x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

welcome emm

hi girls

_good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck   _

all the best nikki


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi All

Have been taking it easy on the 2ww but it is taking for ever! 

The first week I felt completely normal but then started getting AF type pains on Mon ( day 8 ) and then aches all over the place on Tues, including my toes.  Last night I starting getting brown spotting which has carried on today, but I know people sometimes get this and still get a +ive. The only thing is I normally get this kind of spotting for 3 or 4 days before each AF so it could well start over the weekend.  I'm going to be strong and not test early as if it's bad news I don't want to spoil my weekend!

Anyway, trying to stay positive


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Everybody - I just wanted to pop in and wish everyone in the 2ww Good Luck


----------



## abiW (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi
Can I join please?
I had ET on the 10th and will be testing on the 19th. Was feeling really positive about everything but now feeling quite down  
Have started to get AF type pains - always got them a few days before I was due, just very aware of everything down there! 
I feel like I am going to burst with the wait  !!!
   to every one
Abi x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls

good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck

i had terrible af pains and if you look i got a poss result everybody gets them the thing is your waiting for every twinge and you think af well hopefully its yr bubs snuggling in nicely 

take care lv nikki xxx


----------



## pepper (Jul 13, 2005)

Can i Join in

I am on my 2ww on Day 8 today and starting to get a bit nervous and have the same aches and pains as everyone.. I do my test on 20th..  trying to be positive and taking each day at a time but its getting harder 

Ange x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi pepper welcome  

if u look above on the other posts the other girls feel the same and everybody gets af pains i no i bloody did and i had spotting and i got a poss result 
take care all the best and must of all good luck  
lv nikki xxxx


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi all, 

af finally turned up for me last night - this was after a bfn on a home test the day before.  I didn't really believe it though until af started as i was so hoping this one would work.  It was our final go at iui and we are not planning to go on for ivf so this is the end of tx for us.

Am very tearful today   and although i do want the whole roller coaster of ttc to stop now, i just feel completely gutted every time i think about what that actually means.

Wishing loads of luck and babydust to all of you still waiting to test this month,

Lorri - have sent you an im, sounds like the ET went well and i'm really hoping that this is the one for you,    take care,

Nixie x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Sharon and Nixie  - I know no words are enough to heal your pain, but I am thinking of you and wishing you all the best for next time.

Lorri - I've heard that warming the gestone up in your armpit before you inject makes it less painful.

Jennifer - thanks for all the advice, drinking lots of pineapple (and hating every mouthful ) and trying to stay  calm.

Can I ask a queston re cyclogest? I thought it was supposed to make you constipated but to be quite frank I'm getting just the reverse - is this normal?

Lots of love and babydust to all 
Lizi.xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls

nixie im really sorry hunny  

lizbee the pesseries give me the poops aswell  and keep the pinaple juice up i drank it and brazil nuts thro my 2ww and im preggers  i think its what done it for me as i have had 4 ivfs and this was a fet  i used to love pinapple juice but i hate the stuff now  not long for you now hunny  i was anaughty girls cos i tested early aswell as test day well take care all love nikki

good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

LiziBee - I had cyclogest on last cycle. It never made me constipated, quite the reverse. tmi coming up - most of the time no sooner than I popped one in, I was dashing back to the loo to "pop" it out again. My clinic told me that if it comes out within the hour, just put another one in. Other delightful side effects are wind and leakage   

Nixie - I have im'd you  

Liz(EMM) - we are testing on same day, seems like an eternity away. Lets hope 25th is a good day for pg tests.


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Hello Everyone! 

Nixie - thinking of you and your DH, im really sorry   take care 

Lizibee - not long now!! ive got the   watching you!!
Just like you cyclogest has the opposite effect on me. Im too frightend to break wind  

Birthbaby - how are you feeling, hope everything is ok. Do you have a scan booked?

Good luck to everyone testing over the weekend
Love Leanne xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi 


lizee no testing early mind u im a right one to talk   

leanne i have a scan booked for 3 weeks time bloody 3 weeks     

lets hope tr testing day is the lucky one  
lv nikki


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME THIS WAY.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39401.0


----------

